# Manhole sizes per nec



## Rlawro (Jun 16, 2010)

I have 12 each 4" conduit across and a right angle bank leaving with 8 each 4" plus 8 each 4" leaving on a straight line from the entering 12 each 4" AS I UNDERSTAND IT'S 8 x 4"=32"+7x4"=28" + 1 1/2x 8=12 BETWEEN EACH CONDUIT +24" WORKING SPACE OR 86" WIDE BY 12x4"=48+11x4=44+ 1 1/2"x12=18 +24" WORKING SPACE OR 90" LONG AND 6 1/2' FEET FOR HEAD ROOM is this correct or i'm i missing something?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

picture/drawing would help.


----------

